# anyone had problems with drontal



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I wormed my two with drontal yesterday. I usually use the normal tablets but all I could get this time were the bone shaped flavoured ones. Candy was sick in the evening, just regurgitated all her stomach contents (sorry) and then was fine. Toffee sleeps in the kitchen and I got up to the loo at 5am and heard her crying. Went in and she had been sick on her bed and was crying and distressed. She was very restless but I put her back to bed and went upstairs but she was crying and scratching the door so let her out and she had a quick wee and rushed back in. I let her in the lounge on the settee and cuddled her for a bit and went back to bed but she was still crying so husband went down and stayed on the settee with her till proper morning and she was fine by then.

I am putting it down to the drontal but could be wrong I suppose. I wondered if anyone has had a problem with it. Now of course I have no idea if the wormer has worked.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I would imagine if they were both sick then the wormer would not have had time to be absorbed sounds like it was the wormer that made them both sick to much of a coincidence I think that both were sick after having the wormer


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

I wormed both my 10 week old pups with Drontal bone shaped wormers and they were both very sick during the night since then i have heard of several dogs being poorly from them


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The last two times i used Drontal i had a very poorly dog within hours.

I shant be using it again, and will be going for a worm count instead. 

Alfie is very low risk for worms anyway.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Tilldob said:


> I wormed both my 10 week old pups with Drontal bone shaped wormers and they were both very sick during the night since then i have heard of several dogs being poorly from them





Nonnie said:


> The last two times i used Drontal i had a very poorly dog within hours.
> 
> I shant be using it again, and will be going for a worm count instead.
> 
> Alfie is very low risk for worms anyway.


Thank you both. Nonnie did you use the bone shaped ones.

Has anyone let either their supplier or the manufacturer know


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I've used the bone shaped ones and the liquid-for-puppies on Ted. He didn't seem to have any side-effects from them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Thank you both. Nonnie did you use the bone shaped ones.
> 
> Has anyone let either their supplier or the manufacturer know


Yes i did use the bond shaped ones. I was sucked in by the novelty factor, and i think it backfired.

I emailed Bayer but all i got was a standard gumfy reply that didnt actually answer my questions, nor acknowledge a problem.

I purchased the tablets from different suppliers too, so should have been different batches.

I tried speaking to my vets to see if they had had reports of problems, but they were just caging and skirted around an answer.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmmm never had a problem with ninja but Rory old boy reacted very badly to the tablets. So much we gave up in the end there was no way he was absorbing anything. He wasn't high risk.

However I went in to the vets to get the three month dose of flea and wormer (normally drontal) and was told they had changed brands and it was a six month wormer. It wasn't the usually nurse who served me so I didn't really stop to question it and mean to go in next time I am passing to check as ninja IS high risk (loves drinking manky puddles) so will ask about that too. Actually need to go to post office and it's opposite so will try and remember today.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Whats the difference in the bone shaped ones and the normal ones? I thought they were the same drug just in a bone shape? Drontal is the only wormer I will use, Im afraid to try any others like Milbemax as one of my dogs is a collie. I only worm twice a year but the only side effect Ive seen from Drontal is a slightly soft poo.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mollypip said:


> Whats the difference in the bone shaped ones and the normal ones? I thought they were the same drug just in a bone shape? Drontal is the only wormer I will use, Im afraid to try any others like Milbemax as one of my dogs is a collie. I only worm twice a year but the only side effect Ive seen from Drontal is a slightly soft poo.


I would assume the drug itself must be the same but the bone shaped ones are flavoured so must have added ingredients.

I have reported it to the place I bought them from and they are going to pass it on to the drug rep.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Havent used the bone shaped ones but two of mine over the years don't do well with Drontal full stop, it used to make Laska vomit and it does the same to Nanuq too, although all the others have been fine.

Both Laska and Nan do well and are OK on panacur and last time I wormed them I used Plerion which I havent before and Nan was fine on that too.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Always used drontal never had a problem. 

Once or twice had a runny explosive poo in the mornings after but I put this down to them having worms as they do eat god knows what when out.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Just wormed my collie with the bone shaped drontals no problems it couldn't be fakes going round could it they are expensive so I could see some would try it.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

the bone and round ones have the same drugs in, I wormed some pups at work the other day and they were fine, no sickness or runs. can't say with Tess as I just do worm counts


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

Could it be die off from parasites causing the sickness.

Having wormed myself too i can relate to the feeling of death and puking too.

Die off causes sickness, the runny bum, restlessness and feeling like your about to die any second....


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've had dogs vomit after drontal (old flavoured non bones) and think we had to alter so was either with food or after (i can't remember, its OH's job) and that seemed to solve the issue. They were sick fairly soon after worming & weren't really poorly after vomiting though.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My oldest dog had a severe reaction. It's on his notes not to give him that one. There is also an antibiotic that does exactly the same to him and so I have to be careful with that as well.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

the first time I wormed sophie I used drontal and within about 30 minutes she was sick, don't remember what shape they were, I was recommended to worm her again,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Drontal makes Dillon really sick so we just use Advocate once a month on him. 
We use to use Drontal when we had Amber no problems at all.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Haven't used the bone shaped ones yet but not had any problems with the other ones.

I put them in Charlie's evening meal so he has a full tummy and a drink straight away. Also, if they make him feel rough he sleeps through it. 

I've noticed they give him a slightly bloated tummy, but that's gone by the morning.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess had Drontal a couple of months ago. No ill effects at all, and they were the bone shaped ones.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Drontal (in any form) makes the dimwit very sick so now I worm him with milbemax and never had any problems with it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drontal made Buster sick as well, we use milbemax now it should be ok for your poodles but it can be dangerous for collie types.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine are both fine with drontal , they are always fed something with them though . Had yours been fed or on a empty stomach ....i wonder if it makes a difference


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

We use the drontal bones though Daisy can be a bit funny about eating them, you need to disguise them in a handful of treats. She's never had any side effects thankfully.


----------



## Dogz85 (Jun 11, 2014)

my dog was sick after worming also, then ate the sick so at least the tablet didn't go to waste


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I gave Reena one last week, she was up all night whining and wanting to run around. No vomiting or diarrhoea but I think she had tummy ache. She's on Four Seasons herbal wormer now.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

I wormed my two a couple of weeks back with the bone shaped ones. Rusty was fine but Shae had an upset stomach for about 24hrs after


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie has not been wormed in over 2 years.

I use:
Worm Count | Wormcount.com

Costs less than £20 and get email response withing 3-4 days - It does mean collecting poop over 3 days and posting it off  BUT it also means IF you find any worms you know the exact type, how bad the infestation is and are then armed prepared to go to your vet for the correct treatment.

I wouldn't routinely worm again as Millie was another who it always messed her tummy up and made her unwell.

She has been clear for 2 years with no preventative treatment and 6 monthly worm counts unless I have a reason to do more regularly ie after I moved house and we had a slug infestation in the garden.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie has not been wormed in over 2 years.
> 
> I use:
> http://www.wormcount.com
> ...


That makes really good sense to just treat if needed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Drontal always made Dillon sick, so with the vets advise we just use Advocate on him now.


----------

